# Glänzende Haut entfernen



## hauke1981 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi
hab versucht in Photoshop bei Bildern die glänzende Haut zu entfernen. Habs mit dem Abwedler Werkzeug versucht, hat mir aber leider nicht die Ergebnisse geliefert die ich möchte. Weiss einer einen Weg wie ich das besser hinbekomme?

Grüße


----------



## mgraf (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, meine bevorzugte ist mit dem "Ausbessern"-Werkzeug (J)

Einfach die helle Stelle umranden -  wie mit dem Lasso, dann schieben ;-)

lg
michi


----------



## cicero71 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Hauke,

Ausbessern-Werkzeug ist auch mein Liebling, aber leider gehen dadurch auch einige Konturen verloren, die man lieber behalten sollte.

Wenn die Kontur nicht egal ist kann man auch ein Hautmuster erstellen und damit über die betroffenen Stellen drüber gehen. Das ist zwar aufwändiger, aber im Ergebnis besser.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hauke1981 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 
bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazugekommen es auszuprobieren, aber ich denke ich teste mal den Weg über das Ausbessern Werkzeug versuchen


----------

